# Littleone

## Lisa7219

.............
 -   .

              .    . 
      .

----------


## sevensun

,  .

----------


## Lisa7219

,    ,    .      ,  ,   ,    . 
    .     . ,     ,          .

     , ,          .   2    .

----------


## Lisa7219

,       . 
       ,    .     .  ,      ,  - . 
 ,     ,      - -  -   .    .     .        . 
    ,    ,         .       . 
,       . 
      .    .     .  .   ,    . 
      .    ,  ,          . 

,       .    .     ,   ,   32 ,  . 
   ,    ,  ,        ,     ,        . 
  , , ,      ,     . 
    - .   , .     , ,     ,     .     . 
    , ,   ,      ,  ,        ,   ,    . 
        ,  ,     . 

   ,           ,        .        .        ,      .

    ,    .   -        -  ,      .

----------


## IrinaElina

-     )))

----------


## Lisa7219

,       )))

    .   .    .
,    . ,     .     . ,   ,      .
  .

  .    .    .

----------


## Lisa7219

,    ,       . 
       .     .   .       . 

    .   ,       . , .    .       . 

    .  -      .                   . 
  ,     .        .    .      . 
    .  -  .       .      .   ,  ,  , ,  ,   - . 
   ,    .   ,   . 
      .       .             ,     .

   ,       - ,        ,    . 
     ,    .     . 
    .     ,     ,    . 

      ,             ,      . 
   .     .      . 
   ,          , ,       .

         . ,  3- .   - 2.        ,     .     .

  ,     ,      . 
            .     .    . 

   - . -      . 
 ,       10 ,        -  . 
,    -   ,          ,   . 

   .   - -,       .    .     . 
,             . ,   ,    . 
       .     .   .    ,   .      ,    .

    ,     .

----------

!

----------


## Lisa7219

.     . 
     ,     30 .             . 
    .   -  . 
,   , ,      . 

     .    ,  ,     .    !

 ,  ,          .   .       !       .      .      ,   ,   .

   .  ,  ,  .
, ,   ,     -  . 

   ,    30,   .      ,  ,    ,          ,  . , .         3 ,   .

 ,          .          . 
   ,     .   ,            ,   . 

    -  ,   .    ,     . 

    .   ,  -    .  ,  ,      .       .       .     .     .  .    .
   ,    .

       .   .      ,     .  . ,  ,       .     (      ).     ,    .     . 
       . 

 .     .     .       .   ,  !   .

  .  .     ,      ,    ,   . 
, ,  - .  ,   .

.        .         .       ,   . 

      .

      ,    .   -    .      .
   .

          ,     . 
      ,    .    -  .            . 
    .  ,  ,      .

     ,  .         ,      .
   ,   .

----------


## Ҹ

:1:

----------

